# Throttle surging on Tecumseh



## divot61 (Jun 10, 2006)

this is a old 2-cycle Tecumseh 4hp model MV100S it sits on an old Allen Flymo. this mower has been sitting for three to four years, i cleaned out the carb good and it started to run smoothly but when i give it full throttle it surges up and down. i have no books on this engine so i dont really know where to set the tuning needle, right now its at 1-1 1/4 turns out, maybe the spring on the governer is wore out? any help would be great!
Thanks, Chris


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

With the engine running, hold the throttle plate lever with your fingers and see if it runs smoothly if it does, you may have gov needing adj.

If the gov spring is in place, try adding tension to the spring by bending a tab or adjusting the spring tension screw if so equipped. Just a little now to see if the rpm stabilizes.


----------

